# Over 100mph warning



## Sexy_Silver (Dec 20, 2004)

hey heh i just got my car is there a way to disable the over 100mph warning?


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

*O Speed*

Is that the O/Speed warning? You can actually change how high or low you want it to be, but to disable it when you turn the car on the computer asks you to hit the up or down arrow to enter the computer display setup. I think you can scroll to O/Speed and then hit set or whatever to change it to on or off. I'd give you a more decriptive answer, but its like 10 degrees and snowing outside so i dont feel like going out side to see . Somone else in warmer climate can probally tell you better.

-Frank


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Sexy_Silver said:


> hey heh i just got my car is there a way to disable the over 100mph warning?


Yeah, push the up or down arrow, when the computer shows the O/S warning.


----------



## Marty31 (Oct 28, 2004)

Or read your manual.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine is set on 75 what a pain that is.............


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I set mine at 130. One of these days, now that it has some miles, I will set it off.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Mine is set on 75 what a pain that is.............


Then just turn it up higher. Hit mode until it's displayed and press the up arrow.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

100mph, definitely a problem. Now 130, I don't hit that often enough for it to annoy me.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> I set mine at 130. One of these days, now that it has some miles, I will set it off.


Made it ding today!! Went out to my favorite deserted stretch of road to "let 'er rip!" Four miles of flat road with no crossroads, houses or vehicles. 

Showed just shy of 160 as I was approaching a 90 degree turn. Needed to shut it down. I think it was about done anyway as it wasn't pulling very strongly. 3500 miles on the ODO. May try it again when I get near 10K.


----------



## IrishRagE (Jan 11, 2005)

Read the Manual....

Whats the manual???? LOL

I read it cover to cover twice........I thought everyone would.


----------

